# cmd window: faster than the speed of light



## saiahp (Jan 23, 2005)

I can go to the cmd window at least once when running ipconfig or other programs. However, if I go back to check on something the window flashes briefly (a nanosecond) and then shuts. From then on it is useless to me. It happens more when I use the Run... starting point than the cmd window itself. (XP Home on a Sony Laptop) Any way to get it to stick around longer? Or is this a matter of a corrupted file or code? THanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you first typing 'cmd' in the Run box and then typing 'ipconfig'? Or are you typing 'ipconfig' in the Run box?


----------



## saiahp (Jan 23, 2005)

My path is Start-> Run-> and the drop down shows ipconfig (or others) or I type ipconfig and hit OK. In fact, I just did it 2 times now to 'measure twice' so to speak, and the cmd window is there for maybe a second and is gone. Didn't look like there was any text on the black, blank screen. Poof!


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

You need to type 'cmd' in the Run box (not 'ipconfig') to open a command prompt. Then, at the command prompt, type 'ipconfig'


----------



## saiahp (Jan 23, 2005)

Problem solved. Ahhhhhhhh. Thanks.


----------



## dmonixed (Feb 12, 2005)

instead of typing in a post problem solved why not use thread tools dropdown menu and mark post solved, so people wont waste time like i just did, just a suggestion for future reference to make it easier on everyone


----------

